# Cat Fight!



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

I re-introduced a pair of Leuc's into another pairs tank. This is what happened almost instantly.


Heres a much shorter clip without hearing the male call. Its less quality because I shot this from the outside of the tank. Enjoy.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Nothin... All I get is a picture, no video.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

wow, that male really seems to be enjoying the show. I hope you seperated them


----------



## mattmcf (Sep 24, 2006)

i wonder if that would stimulate mating right after.


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

That was Annie on top. They went at it for about 10 minutes and then she went after the male that was calling. She sat on him for a while and then starting stroking his back. I thought it would help them produce some eggs, but no luck yet. Maybe in a few days. I didnt seperate them yet. The fight only lasted about ten minutes and I kept a very close eye on them. They should be fine.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

the males all like, gigidy-gigidy-goo!


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

the males all like, gigidy-gigidy-goo!

HUH? No ideas on what that means?


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

snyderveight said:


> the males all like, gigidy-gigidy-goo!
> 
> HUH? No ideas on what that means?


Family guy?! 
Heres a video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deWuyjx1lRU[/url]


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Wow! Great video, thanks for sharing. I think that is the first time I have seen that type of aggression in action.


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL! Titan thats funny! LMAO!


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Ha Ha. I forgot all about that guy. My bf usually is the one to watch family guy. He would have understood..........Sara


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

its the best show on tv.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

titan501x said:


> its the best show on tv.


hands down. 8)


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

I dont get much tv time anymore. I work all day and then go to night classes three days a week. The two weekdays I dont go to school I have to catch up on the housework  Very boring life at the moment. Almost no time to laugh.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

snyderveight said:


> Almost no time to laugh.


laugh while ur working, hehe, see? i did it, now try it.


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

He He, Ha ha. Wow, it did work. How on earth did you do that? Your a miracle worker. How can I ever thank you? :lol:


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

snyderveight said:


> He He, Ha ha. Wow, it did work. How on earth did you do that? Your a miracle worker. How can I ever thank you? :lol:


i'm just good like that.  .


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Awesome fight. I have never seen such an agressive fight. Wow, one got her but kicked so bad, she is probably embarrassed to show her face around those parts again. :shock:


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

Frank H said:


> Awesome fight. I have never seen such an agressive fight. Wow, one got her but kicked so bad, she is probably embarrassed to show her face around those parts again. :shock:


haha.


----------

